# [solved]app-misc/tracker indiziert keine odt-Dateien

## wuesti

Moin Moin,

das Problem taucht immer wieder auf. Im letzten Jahr war ich mit app-misc/tracker-0.14.x zufrieden. Doch nun gab es ein Update auf 0.16.4 und meine Open-Document-Dateien werden nicht mehr indiziert. 

Ein Downgrade ist nicht möglich, da 0.14.x nicht mehr im Portage ist.

Im Web lassen sich hierzu nur sehr spärliche Informationen finden. Sie beziehen sich meist auf eine Uraltversion und sprechen von odt2txt.

Hat sich damit schon mal jemand beschäftigt?

Vielen Dank

wuesti

----------

## firefly

kann man bei tracker auch das indexieren einer bestimmten Datei über die shell starten?

Eventuell kommt da was brauchbares heraus wiso tracker odt dateien nicht mehr inidiziert.

Oder erstellt tracker ein logfile irgendwo?

----------

## wuesti

Also ich habe eine Test-Datei mit dem Wort "Blaukohl" erstellt und gespeichert.

```
tracker-control --get-log-verbosity                      

Komponenten:

  Store    : detailed

  Extract  : detailed

  Writeback: detailed

Indizierer (Nur jene, die in der Konfiguration aufgelistet sind):

  Files    : detailed

```

Das bezieht sich nur darauf, welche Indizierer gerade laufen.

```
 tracker-control -f aktuell/aktuell.odt                   

(Erneute) Indizierung der Datei war erfolgreich

tracker-control -f aktuell/aktuell.pdf

(Erneute) Indizierung der Datei war erfolgreich

tracker-search blaukohl               

Ergebnisse:

  file:///home/wuesti/aktuell/aktuell.pdf

  Blaukohl 

```

Ein LOG kann ich nicht finden. 

```
ls .config/tracker

tracker-extract.cfg   tracker-needle.cfg  tracker-store.cfg

tracker-miner-fs.cfg  tracker-search.cfg  tracker-writeback.cfg

ls -R .local/share/tracker

.local/share/tracker:

data  tracker-needle.txt

.local/share/tracker/data:

tracker-store.journal  tracker-store.journal.1.gz  tracker-store.ontology.journal

ls -R .cache/tracker 

.cache/tracker:

db-locale.txt    last-crawl.txt  meta.db-wal

db-version.txt    meta.db    miner-applications-locale.txt

first-index.txt  meta.db-shm    ontologies.gvdb

```

----------

## wuesti

odt steht nicht auf der Liste der unterstützten Dateiformate.

https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Tracker/SupportedFormats

aber:

 *Quote:*   

> Oasis | application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.* | - | libgsf >= 1.13 

 

Das müsste sich doch verwenden lassen.

----------

## wuesti

```
#tracker-info Dokumente/aktuell.odt

Informationen für Eintrag werden abgefragt:'Dokumente/aktuell.odt'

  'urn:uuid:a1396611-056d-60eb-f148-244b6dd2b125'

Ergebnisse:

  'http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/date' = '2013-12-30T07:52:33Z'

  'http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/source' = 'urn:nepomuk:datasource:9291a450-1d49-11de-8c30-0800200c9a66'

  'tracker:added' = '2013-12-30T08:03:00Z'

  'tracker:modified' = '2181'

  'rdf:type' = 'http://www.w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#Resource'

  'rdf:type' = 'http://www.semanticdesktop.org/ontologies/2007/01/19/nie#DataObject'

  'rdf:type' = 'http://www.semanticdesktop.org/ontologies/2007/01/19/nie#InformationElement'

  'rdf:type' = 'http://www.semanticdesktop.org/ontologies/2007/03/22/nfo#FileDataObject'

  'nie:byteSize' = '9010'

  'nie:dataSource' = 'urn:nepomuk:datasource:9291a450-1d49-11de-8c30-0800200c9a66'

  'nie:isPartOf' = 'urn:uuid:0f068d32-009a-ebbc-fb82-b6aacdbae8b1'

  'nie:url' = 'file:///home/wuesti/Dokumente/aktuell.odt'

  'nfo:belongsToContainer' = 'urn:uuid:0f068d32-009a-ebbc-fb82-b6aacdbae8b1'

  'tracker:available' = 'true'

  'nie:isStoredAs' = 'urn:uuid:a1396611-056d-60eb-f148-244b6dd2b125'

  'nie:mimeType' = 'application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text'

  'nfo:fileLastAccessed' = '2013-12-30T07:52:33Z'

  'nfo:fileLastModified' = '2013-12-30T07:52:33Z'

  'nfo:fileName' = 'aktuell.odt'

  'nfo:fileSize' = '9010'
```

```
#tracker-info Dokumente/aktuell.txt

Informationen für Eintrag werden abgefragt:'Dokumente/aktuell.txt'

  'urn:uuid:cab2ce7e-4382-0ebe-5f0f-b504b388733b'

Ergebnisse:

  'http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/date' = '2013-12-30T07:52:33Z'

  'http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/source' = 'urn:nepomuk:datasource:9291a450-1d49-11de-8c30-0800200c9a66'

  'tracker:added' = '2013-12-30T08:03:00Z'

  'tracker:modified' = '2181'

  'rdf:type' = 'http://www.w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#Resource'

  'rdf:type' = 'http://www.semanticdesktop.org/ontologies/2007/01/19/nie#DataObject'

  'rdf:type' = 'http://www.semanticdesktop.org/ontologies/2007/01/19/nie#InformationElement'

  'rdf:type' = 'http://www.semanticdesktop.org/ontologies/2007/03/22/nfo#Document'

  'rdf:type' = 'http://www.semanticdesktop.org/ontologies/2007/03/22/nfo#FileDataObject'

  'rdf:type' = 'http://www.semanticdesktop.org/ontologies/2007/03/22/nfo#TextDocument'

  'rdf:type' = 'http://www.semanticdesktop.org/ontologies/2007/03/22/nfo#PlainTextDocument'

  'nie:byteSize' = '1193'

  'nie:dataSource' = 'urn:nepomuk:datasource:9291a450-1d49-11de-8c30-0800200c9a66'

  'nie:isPartOf' = 'urn:uuid:0f068d32-009a-ebbc-fb82-b6aacdbae8b1'

  'nie:url' = 'file:///home/wuesti/Dokumente/aktuell.txt'

  'nfo:belongsToContainer' = 'urn:uuid:0f068d32-009a-ebbc-fb82-b6aacdbae8b1'

  'tracker:available' = 'true'

  'nie:isStoredAs' = 'urn:uuid:cab2ce7e-4382-0ebe-5f0f-b504b388733b'

  'nie:mimeType' = 'text/plain'

  'nfo:fileLastAccessed' = '2013-12-30T07:52:33Z'

  'nfo:fileLastModified' = '2013-12-30T07:52:33Z'

  'nfo:fileName' = 'aktuell.txt'

  'nfo:fileSize' = '1193'
```

```
#tracker-search Blaukohl

Ergebnisse:

  file:///home/wuesti/Dokumente/aktuell.pdf

  Blaukohl 

  file:///home/wuesti/Dokumente/aktuell.txt

  ...dem Wort "Blaukohl" erstellt und...
```

Kann jemand damit etwas anfangen?

----------

## firefly

@wuesti: hast du tracker mit dem useflag gsf installiert? Denn nur mit der libgsf kann tracker opendocument dateien lesen.

So steht es auch in dem quote welches du gepostet hast

----------

## wuesti

 *firefly wrote:*   

> @wuesti: hast du tracker mit dem useflag gsf installiert? Denn nur mit der libgsf kann tracker opendocument dateien lesen.
> 
> So steht es auch in dem quote welches du gepostet hast

 Das war's! Vielen Dank!

Ich hatte zwar geschaut, ob ich libgsf auf dem System hatte, aber nicht ans USE-Flag gedacht.

----------

